# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  LIVE from Jamaica Rhodes Hall TV  12 noon to 3 pm Every Wednesday

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

----------

